# A TALE OF TWO CELLOS, Julian Lloyd Webber's new CD tops Amazon charts!



## Cocolinmichela (Sep 24, 2013)

A Tale of Two Cellos, Julian Lloyd Webber's new CD out Monday 30th September, has already topped two charts on Amazon UK! 21 arrangements for two cellos and piano/harp (4 cellos in the case of the Holst!) with Julian Lloyd Webber and his wife and fellow cellist Jiaxin, pianist John Lenehan, harpist Catrin Finch and former BBC Young Musician of the Year cellists Guy Johnston and Laura Van der Heijden.
From Monteverdi to Arvo Part, also Schumann, Saint Saens, Holst, Piazzolla and many more, what a collection!!! A true gem to add to any music library.
Which one is your favourite?

I love the Piazzolla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJmOv...e_gdata_player

Here's the full track list:

1. Camille Saint-Saëns | Ave Maria
2. Astor Piazzolla | The Little Beggar Boy (Chiquilin de Bachin)
3. Claudio Monteverdi | Interrotte Speranze
4. Dmitri Shostakovich | Prelude from The Gadfly
5. Gustav Holst | Hymn to the Dawn Op 26 No 1 (arr. for four cellos and harp)
6. Roger Quilter | My Lady (Greensleeves)
7. Anton Rubinstein | The Angel, Op 48, No 1
8. Antonín Dvorák | The Harvesters, Op 38, No 3
9. William Lloyd Webber | Moon Silver
10. Robert Schumann | Summer Calm (Sommerruh)
11. Giovanni Pergolesi | Dolorosa (Stabat Mater)
12. Antonín Dvorák | Autumn Lament, Op 38, No 4
13. Reynaldo Hahn | If my songs were only wingèd
14. Sergey Rachmaninov | The Waves are Dreaming, Op 15, No 2
15. Henry Purcell | Lost is my quiet for ever
16. Antonín Dvorák | The Modest Lass, Op 32, No 8
17. Robert Schumann | Evening Star (An den Abendstern) Op 103, No 4
18. Ethelbert Nevin | O that we two were maying
19. Joseph Barnby | Sweet and Low
20. Roger Quilter | Summer Sunset
21. Arvo Pärt | Estonian Lullaby


----------

